# Get Ready for June 15th | Filing US Expat Taxes Abroad



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

CEO of MyExpatTaxes and an IRS Enrolled Agent, Nathalie Goldstein, is hosting a free webinar about June 15, the expat tax deadline!

Sign-Up today to save your spot! 🇺🇸
Filing US Expat Taxes Abroad / WEBINAR


----------

